# Does InstantCake disable updates? (HR10-250)



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

I needed to rebuild my HR10-250 HDD a few months ago, so I purchase InstantCake. It came with 6.3d.

My HR10-250 has never upgraded to 6.3e since then.

Does InstantCake disable updates? (I tried to ask this question to DVRUpgrade but they simply closed my request with an automated response saying DIY support isn't offered --- a bit annoying since I'm not asking for support but rather a definition of what their product does)

Searching didn't find the answer to this (apparently?) simple question.

Assuming InstantCake disables upgrades, is there an easy way I can reconnect the HDD to a PC and enable upgrades?

Thanks!

... Altan


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I would highly doubt. DVRupgrade's "hacking" products don't even disable updates from what I've heard. If for some reason updates were blocked, you can easily remedy that with the bootpage utility.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

I would doubt it too ... but coincidently I have 3 HR10's 2 of which I used the 6.3D IC back when the DVD was first updated and neither one of them got the 6.3E slices in MFS. My 3rd one used an earlier 6.3x IC image and downloaded l the slices back in August.

I can't understand why I haven't got the "E" slices. Anyone know how to force it to download slices? I tried the couple scripts that are floating around and they didn't work.

I wouldn't care but this new (seemingly) CBS related rebooting doesn't happen on the "E" box only on the 2 "D" boxes.



Da Goon said:


> I would highly doubt. DVRupgrade's "hacking" products don't even disable updates from what I've heard. If for some reason updates were blocked, you can easily remedy that with the bootpage utility.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

I need to know this too, I want to upgrade my 6.3d Instant cake box to 6.3e...hopefully over my network, i don't want to have to pull the drive.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

No, InstantCake for the HR10-250 does not disable updates. You do have the option of doing so when using PTVnet, but if its a straight 6.3d install using IC, it will not prevent you from receiving updates (unless you leave your phone line unplugged).


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok, thanks for the info.

Any thoughts why I never upgraded to 6.3e after almost 2 months with IC installed 6.3d and the phone connected? Anything to look for? I never had any upgrade issues prior to IC.

I just took apart my Tivo and did the bootpage... I got

root=/dev/hda4 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=2,9600

Anything interesting here?

... Altan


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

so how does one "upgrade" to 6.3e without pulling the drive? i don't have a copy of 6.3e in MFS from what I can tell through tivoweb


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

altan said:


> Ok, thanks for the info.
> 
> Any thoughts why I never upgraded to 6.3e after almost 2 months with IC installed 6.3d and the phone connected? Anything to look for? I never had any upgrade issues prior to IC.
> 
> ...


I'm poking around more and end up doing

mls SwSystem/

and get

6.3d-01-2-357 ... blah blah blah
ACTIVE ... blah blah blah

where blah blah blah is the same for both (4/25/07, fsid=202074, size=796)

So this would appear to say I don't even have the 6.3e slices, right?

What's up with that? Any ideas how this could have happened and what I might do to resolve it?

... Altan


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Can't think of any reason why a 6.3d system wouldn't naturally update to 6.3e (mine did) as long as you haven't made any modifications to disable the daily call, or by using the upgradesoftware=false statement in your boot page.

Its possible that not all units were ever authorized to update to 6.3e, which might explain why the slices are not on some units (if they are, you can still use the slicer, or manually slice your way to 6.3e) or cannot be downloaded via phone line. Since there have been lots of complaints about 6.3e on SD units, perhaps they stopped the rollout of 6.3e on HD units? 

In any case, its all speculation on my part - I really don't know why some units haven't updated.

With that said, a few people have PM'ed asking for a 6.3e version of InstantCake, so this morning I updated the version on our site to 6.3e. Anyone who has download attempts left or whose downloads haven't expired (there is a 90-day window) can go back up and re-download.


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

tivoupgrade said:


> With that said, a few people have PM'ed asking for a 6.3e version of InstantCake, so this morning I updated the version on our site to 6.3e. Anyone who has download attempts left or whose downloads haven't expired (there is a 90-day window) can go back up and re-download.


Thanks for making the 6.3e InstantCake.

I have a semi-related quesiton... I originally got IC because my HDD appeared corrupt and I wanted a fresh install. I checked the HDD for issues (none) and reinstalled with IC. This was with the original HR10-250 HDD.

I read somewhere that you don't recommend using IC on the stock HDD because IC assumes a larger HDD. Is this true? Would using IC on the original HDD cause any problems?

... Altan


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

altan said:


> Thanks for making the 6.3e InstantCake.
> 
> I have a semi-related quesiton... I originally got IC because my HDD appeared corrupt and I wanted a fresh install. I checked the HDD for issues (none) and reinstalled with IC. This was with the original HR10-250 HDD.
> 
> ...


Altan,

Here is a link to the full release notes also referenced in the instructions. The excerpt that applies:
_
This product uses InstantCake2 technology which allows use of virtually any drive. We do not recommend use of this product on drives smaller than what was originally in your unit, however smaller drives will work. We have not tested this product on drives larger than 500GB,however it is possible that larger drives may be accommodated._

So there are two issues here...

1) is a bigger drive recommended/required? For this version of InstantCake, no; at least not for the reasons you are assuming - that only applies to even older versions

2) not using your original drive -- we'll NEVER recommend your original drive. if its defective, that is one good reason. if its not, don't put what can be used as a viable backup in jeopardy.

Obviously, the choice is still yours, but that's the story...

Lou


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Long delayed thanks...

... Altan


----------

